# coffee during labor



## janevar (Jan 5, 2010)

So i am planning a Homebirth next month and one of the reasons I am excited for it is the prospect of being able to eat or drink when i want to! (I know i may very well NOT want to, as hard as it is for a food-obsessed woman like me to understand, haha)

My silly question of the day is: any reason to think i won't be able to drink coffee during labor? Did anyone find it helpful to get through those loooooooong labors? Am i crazy to think my stomach will tolerate it? I have cut back on caffeine since becoming pregnant but i do have a single 8 oz mug a day every AM, and i'm kind of a wreck without it.

Thoughts?


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't remember for sure, but I think I may have had a small cup of coffee early in the morning before we headed to the hospital. I also had a bit of oatmeal. I had been in early labor for 18 hours or so at that point. Not excruciating, but definitely getting going.

I may not have had coffee, but I remember thinking that I wanted to clear out my intestines before active labor kicked in (thus the oatmeal).

Once we got to the hospital and labor really, really kicked in, I didn't want to consume anything but water even though I was "allowed" to.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

When I lost my mucous plug at 2am ish, I woke my ex up to start filling the pool. He wouldn't get up unless I fixed him coffee, and when I did, I fixed myself a cup, too. I enjoyed it along with the first few contractions. My labor was fast so I never really felt the need to eat or drink after that, but my stomach tolerated the coffee just fine.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I adore coffee, I don't do anything until a cup of coffee has been downed. All 3 of my labors have started early in the morning, and I never drank coffee, it was the last thing on my mind and for the only times in my life, did not sound good.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
I adore coffee, I don't do anything until a cup of coffee has been downed. All 3 of my labors have started early in the morning, and I never drank coffee, it was the last thing on my mind and for the only times in my life, did not sound good.

Same here. I am a huge coffee drinker. My labor went through the night and it never crossed my mind.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I like my coffee, too, nad in labor, it just sounds horrid.

Actually, today, I'm 40+2 days, and I couldn't get down my regular 2 cups this morning. The sight of it just turned my stomach. Go figure.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
I adore coffee, I don't do anything until a cup of coffee has been downed. All 3 of my labors have started early in the morning, and I never drank coffee, it was the last thing on my mind and for the only times in my life, did not sound good.

Ditto. I'm a coffee fanatic but I think just the smell of it would've been unpleasant during labor.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want it... I'd say have it early rather than late. The last thing you need in active labor is that extra laxative effect IYSWIM.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think if somebody had suggested coffee to me during labor, I would have thrown the cup at their head. But I think if in the moment you find you want it, I can't see why it wouldn't be okay.


----------



## Liberty5_3000 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't really drink much coffee normally, but occasionally I make some to take a couple sips and mostly just sit around with a cup of it to enjoy the smell. At one point when I was in labor my midwife and husband came back each with a cup of coffee and it smelled so very good, I had a few sips, but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not so I didn't have as much as I wanted.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, how I _craved_ coffee during my last pregnancy. It was all I could do to limit myself to 2 cups a day on the days I lost the battle with my will and had it. I have never had such a serious craving for anything, ever. However, when I was in labor people were drinking coffee around me and the thought of having a cup myself never even crossed my mind.

I had a glass of wine when I was in labor to try slow things down and get some sleep! Cigarette smokers will still smoke in labor sometimes (that's got to be actually harmful, right?). I think a cup of coffee is probably okay if you feel the urge.


----------

